# Some New RPG'S



## kyektulu (Jan 22, 2006)

*I was looking on IGN's website yesterday and came across several new RPG'S I thought you guys might be interested in.

McMurphy one for you: ShadowHearts: From The New World.
The latest in the ShadowHearts games, looks like a great plot and they kept the 'Judgement Ring' system. 
The link below will take you to the review,

http://ps2.ign.com/objects/734/734865.html 

Also there is the new Grandia out, which im very excited about, Grandia 3 promises to be just as outstanding as its predecessors.
Here is the link:

http://ps2.ign.com/objects/738/738153.html

I saw something on a balders gate 3 for the ps2 but cannot seem to find anything about it again can someone help?*


----------



## cornelius (Jan 22, 2006)

Elderscrolls IV: Oblivion
http://www.elderscrolls.com/

baldurs gate 3:the only site I can find is in French... and it's a " rumour"


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 22, 2006)

*Thats strange cause im 99% sure I found it on IGN yeasterday and today it isnt there, I know it was a new one because I have both of the others on ps2 and the casing/picture was different and trust me, I wouldnt forget what they looked like.
 I asked a guy who works in my local 'Game' store a few months ago he said that there is a new Balders Gate being developed... I hope so, I have completed the other 2.
*


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 29, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I was looking on IGN's website yesterday and came across several new RPG'S I thought you guys might be interested in.
> 
> McMurphy one for you: ShadowHearts: From The New World.
> The latest in the ShadowHearts games, looks like a great plot and they kept the 'Judgement Ring' system.
> ...



I really am looking forward to playing the new Shadow Hearts game, or, at least, I am looking forward to buying it for my girlfriend because she was absolutely addicted to the second game.  The first one was pretty good, but you can tell the budget behind the sequel grew with the popularity. 

The only thing I worry about is that the new one appears to have very little  beyond name referencing to the first two games.  One thing I value about this rpg series is that the sequel actually continued the same storyline.  The premise of this one, however, more than makes up for departing from previous plot lines.

Thanks for the link to the new Grandia game.  I am finishing up on the second game (playstation 2 version)...probably wrap it up tonight.  The new game sure does have a Star Ocean character design similarity ever since Square Enix has taken over the series.  This one, like Shadow Hearts, is on my purchase list.

I don't know if the Balder's Gate new release will be, though.  I have the second "Dark Alliance" game, and I haven't touched for about half of a year.  Although I once liked it, I now get bored of the hack-and-slash rpg genre.  Of course, if the new one on playstation 2 has online capibility, that would be a completely different story.


----------

